
Ask HN: Bloggers, writers, readers: what's your ideal platform like? - h2core
Could you describe what the ideal blogging experience is for you?
======
__warlord__
I sometimes wonder how many times people have answers to very small but
specific issues and they don't share that information because, 1) might not be
worth to write a post about it, 2) laziness (looking at myself), 3) not
finding the right format to do it.

So my ideal platform will solve that issue, make it as easy as possible to
share this solutions without worrying to much about the format. And, if you
want, you could write a full post about it.

Also, should have a browser extension that whenever you search for something
in duckduckgo, it will also look in your own data, similar to what evernote
have (or used to have) so you just don't save/write something and forget you
have it.

I guess, what I'm looking for is a simple note taking "service" not an app,
that allow me to share my notes as easy as possible and have git-like
capabilities, where you cannot only versioning your notes, but people can
contribute to them as well.

PS: No subscription based

~~~
boristsr
So if I'm reading this right somewhere between gist, wiki and medium?
Interesting...

~~~
__warlord__
Big plus if it can "mind-map" your data and any other data that is public
through the service, at the "tag" level or maybe with some deeper
understanding of it.

Like, if you start writing an essay on black holes, or doing a kubernetes
deployment, it can "suggest" you what other people have done and/or show you
how people solve specific issues.

Maybe the idea is to broad and I definitely need to organize my thoughts on
this. but yeah, sometimes you don't have to start from scratch nor have the
information "fully ready" for you to start leveraging it.

------
boristsr
Over the last ~14 months I've been rebuilding my site as a blog. Previously it
was a portfolio website on Drupal. These have been the things I've aimed for.

\- Quick load times.

\- Flexible hosting options

\- Something that is not a constant attack target like Wordpress/Joomla/Drupal
that I need to keep patching. If I don't have time to work on my side project,
this is going to fall by the wayside. It's very frustrating to return and find
spam everywhere or get notifications about it.

\- Plenty of theme and plugin support.

\- Code highlighting

\- Something where I can have audience feedback. Similar to the
Likes/Reactions that Disqus offers. Currently using Commento which doesn't
offer that.

So far I've been using and quite liking Github Pages which is based on Jekyll.
I've got a staging site setup on Amazon S3 which loads incredibly quick since
it's all static files. Github hosted main site loads almost as quick. My main
gripe is it's somewhat frustrating/fiddly when trying to embed lots of images
as the workflow for this is manual.

I've heard Hugo is good.

My ideal platform that I would look for next time looks like:

\- CMS content management and creation like Wordpress

\- Static site generated output which:

    
    
      - is Easy to host anywhere
    
      - Incurs zero time waiting for DB queries/server operations
    

\- Plenty of plugins and themes available

\- Easy integration of third party hosted comment section

edit: sorry, learning formatting on HN still.

------
hahahaha23w
like [https://epiphany.pub/](https://epiphany.pub/)

With version control and programmability

